# **unable to read DVD disc**



## prophercer (Dec 25, 2003)

Hi

My cd rom is SONY DVD ROM 1621. i have been using this ROM to see VCD, MP3 without having problems, but recently i reliase i can't read some DVD movies. its say INCORRECT FUNCTION. 

i heard of people saying a DVD enconder is needed. so i download 
MICROSOFT WINDOWS XP VIDEO DECODER CHECKUP UTILITY (DECCHECK.EXE) to check whether the decoder is suitable and it turn out as i had a decoder as GPL MPEG 1/2 decoder and it was not suitable 

i wonder what should i do in order to view all kinds of DVD.Tks in advance if anyone can help


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try this trial PowerDVD

see if it works


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

You wouldn't be using Roxio by any chance?


----------



## prophercer (Dec 25, 2003)

what is Roxio


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Guess not.....just that error message can be caused by Roxio ,..but if you had it you know it ...

here's a link if you want to know http://www.roxio.co.uk/eng/default....=Paid Search&gclid=CM3dqYieqooCFTVYQgodYDBiuQ


----------



## prophercer (Dec 25, 2003)

i am not using any Roxio. this is my first time playing DVD. i don even have a DVD player. i just hope i can read all DVD movies


----------



## prophercer (Dec 25, 2003)

may i know what is the power DVD for?? i thought Window media player can play DVD ??


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes it can play most DVDs but not all....PowerDVD is a DVD player like WMP ...I was just testing to see if the ones that wouldn't play in WMP played in PowerDVD....it is only a trial player and you can uninstall after the test...


----------



## prophercer (Dec 25, 2003)

i tested and that particular DVD disc still can't be played on PowerDVD, i try that particular DVD on my DVD player instead and it can be play. it mean the DVD disc is working. but not working on my DVD CD ROM


----------



## prophercer (Dec 25, 2003)

omg...powerDVD say thats it does not support the format of that particular DVD movie.


----------



## prophercer (Dec 25, 2003)

but why would my DVD player able to play all types of DVD movies but not my DVD CD ROM


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

DVD players are made for the job.....but still some won't play some DVDs

You PC it's a bit more critical....one PC will play one and another one won't...it's down to the drive inquestion and what decoders are installed but mostly the drive on the PC.


----------



## prophercer (Dec 25, 2003)

then what should i do now


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you played the DVDs you are trying before on that PC.......but now they won,t work


----------



## prophercer (Dec 25, 2003)

no. i have never play before those DVDs on that pc


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

What DVDs are they and where did they come from......


----------



## tsiris (Jul 27, 2004)

Give a try to this codec pack:
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/XP_Codec_Pack.htm


----------

